# mbuna beginner



## LongJon20 (May 22, 2013)

Hey there everyone! I was thinking about starting a mbuna cichlid tank. Im thinking about having them in either a 40 breeder or a 55 gallon tank. Im still trying to plan it all now. I just wanted to know how many I could have and what are some good beginning types. I would like to have all different colors if possible. Just let me know what yall think!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Check out these suggestions:

https://www.google.com/search?q=coo...hlid-forum.com/articles&image.x=10&image.y=11

Go with the 55 if you can swing it. Better yet, get a 75. It's only 6" wider, but the same length as a 55. Easier to scape a larger tank and will open up your stocking slightly.


----------



## Wilson33 (Feb 19, 2008)

Yellow Labs (Labidochromis Caeruleus) are good for beginners, IMo. They are the first Mbuna I ever kept. They could also work in any of the tank sizes you mentioned.


----------



## LongJon20 (May 22, 2013)

Yeah im already pretty experienced with fish I just thoight I would try africans as I have never done them before lol *** done american cichlids and other fish but this is my first time woth africans and I want to do it right lol I have a 75 but my apartment that I am moving into is possibly going to be on the second or third floor so I didnt want a heavy tank that high up so I was just going to go with a 55 until I finally found out and if its bottom floor ill go bigger but if not id be stuck with a 55. So what all could I put with a yellow lab if I got one? *** always heard of how africans are very picky and feisty with their tankmates lol


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

In a 55G think in terms of 3 species stocked 1m:4f of each. That would not work in a 40B so I would go with the 55G as well.

Take a look at the cookie cutter tanks in the Cichlid-forum Library to get ideas, but it is true almost anything does well with yellow labs. Another beginning mbuna to consider for a 55G would be Iodotropheus sprengerae.


----------



## LongJon20 (May 22, 2013)

Ohh I like the colors on that one! What would be a good blue colored beginner one? So would 1m 4f be good for all three fish in a 55?


----------



## vrs2013 (May 6, 2013)

+1 for the Rusty's

Personally for a beginner setup I'd go Yellow Labs, Rusty's and Maingano.


----------



## Allan01230 (May 23, 2013)

You could do some scofi's in there. The males get blue and females get yellow. Stay away from any of the zebras or especially auratus. These guys get very aggressive.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd prefer socolofi in a 55G over maingano. Some people have problems with maingano aggression in a 55G.


----------



## LongJon20 (May 22, 2013)

I like socolofi! I am going to run by the lfs and see if they have these and the quality that they are in! Thank you! ill keep you guys updated!


----------



## bjk497 (Mar 17, 2013)

I set up my first African tank a couple months ago. I went with yellow labs, Rustys and white top hara. I couldn't be happier with my selection.


----------



## LongJon20 (May 22, 2013)

So sorry for not replying in so long. I have been gone for a while and have been thinking a lot. I now have a 75 gallon tank that I now want to make into an african cichlid tank but i dont know what kind. I think i still want to go with mbuna cichlids. What all could i keep in a 75?


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

In a 75 maybe try...
Rusties (for Purple,and rust coloring)
Yellow Labs ( for yellow coloring)
Mainganos (for black and blue stripes)
Cobalt Zebras (for bright blue coloring)

1male 4 females each.. A total of 20 fish..

Another might be...
Acei( BluishPurple)
Yellow Labs(yellow)
Rusties(Rust,darker purple)
Giant Demasoni(black and Blue Bars)

Just a couple ideas off the top


----------



## LongJon20 (May 22, 2013)

Sweet! I will look into those! Do you know anything about borleis? I think that is how you spell it but I don't think that is right lol I saw some at my lfs today and i thought they looked cool but i wasn't sure if i would be able to keep them with the stock above. Also do you think i will be able to do like a planted tank with them? I don't mean like amazon swords and all that, I would like some type of grass to go around my rock bed. I feel like it would be like a small window of nature but I'm not 100% if there are any grasses that could go with these guys. Any suggestions?


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

Borleyi? A copadichromis species. Haps are not recommended for adding to mbuna tanks. They usually do not stand up well to mbuna aggression. So if plan on keeping mbuna the Borleyi will not be a fish I will suggest,neither will too many others here.


----------



## LongJon20 (May 22, 2013)

Yeah i know not to mix species. i just didn't know what species it was honestly. I figured i should find out. Is my tank pretty stacked out now as it is?


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

4 species is about all I would do in a 75,you could add a group of synodontis lucipinnis. But you would be set with the 4 mbuna types.

Especially with my 2nd suggestion,because the Acei,and Giant Demasoni get fairly large.

In case you're not sure what to research name wise.......

Looking into Giant Demasoni,you want to search for Metriaclima Sp. Dolphin,Maingano you want to search Pseudotropheus Cyaneorhabdos,
Cobalts you search Metriaclima Caillanos,Rusties you look for Iodotropheus Sprengerae. Of course Yellow Labs are Labidochromis Caeruleus,and Acei are Pseudtropheus Acei. There are 2 Acei Variants, the most common being the Msuli yellow tail,but the Ngara white tails are good looking too,and I think either one should work,and mixing Acei,and Maingano aren't an issue,even though they're both Pseudotropheus,They don't look at all alike.


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

Mbuna are diggers,and so plants will be tricky,but not impossible.

I believe the two best options are Java Fern,and Anubias.I don't keep any in my tanks,so someone else will probably have more/better advice on that subject.
Maybe you could ask in the Aquarium Decor section as well


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello LongJon20

my suggestion, go for COLOR

YELLOW -Labidochromis caeruleus
PURPLE/BLUE - Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Ngara)
RED - Pundamilia nyererei (Makobe Island)
LIGHT BLUE - Cynotilapia afra (Jalo Reef)

cheers!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I had trouble long-term (after a year or so) with the nyererei/mbuna mix...I'd avoid it in the future.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Borleyi get too large for a 75. Unless you want to try a species only tank, I wouldn't recommend it. My male Borleyi makes my 120 seem small.


----------

